# If you had to buy ONE lead...



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

So, I'm starting to build up my arsenal of equipment that I am not expecting to be chewed/destroyed by puppy teeth.

I'm going to be starting with a local schutzhund club again very soon as well, and I really want to get the most bang for my buck as I start out....again. I appreciate advice and words of wisdom so much.

Gabe's just been on cheap 6' nylon leads until now. I expected them to get chewed on and essentially ruined, but now I'm looking for something a little more lasting that I can also get good use out of at club training and such. I would love recommendations for a good, versatile lead, preferably leather.


On another note, Gabe's got a leather martingale collar for casual wear and a prong training collar. Anything else I need to add to the arsenal? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll be honest... my favourite leash in the whole world is my two-loop black nylon 6' lead. I love it because of the two-loop feature... I use the two loops every day. I like having him on the traffic lead in public, walking through pet stores, walking through the apartment building I live in, or just keeping him close to me on our nightly walks. Having two leashes in one is very, very nice. 

Amazon.com: Loops 2 Double Handle Nylon Leash, 6-Foot, Red: Pet Supplies

If I had to buy only one lead, it would be that one.

I do also love my 4' leather obedience lead.


----------



## Hipcheck2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mendota 3/8" slip lead.. All I use.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I love my ASAT lead from eliteK9. 

ASAT Waist Lead 36 L-Elite K-9


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

The one I use 99% of the time is a soft leather 4' lead, it's great and sturdy 

As for collars, he has a leather flat collar for everyday wear and a martingale prong for walks.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This is my favorite, and the one I reach for the most.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Why would a lead get chewed? Dog should never have access to a lead unless its on them and the other end is in your hand. I've had a couple different length and thickness leather leads. 1/8 for training and 1 inch for walking. Never had a problem with chewing and I've heard they're more likely to chew a leather leash because its more natural smelling and feeling.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

martemchik said:


> Why would a lead get chewed? Dog should never have access to a lead unless its on them and the other end is in your hand. I've had a couple different length and thickness leather leads. 1/8 for training and 1 inch for walking. Never had a problem with chewing and I've heard they're more likely to chew a leather leash because its more natural smelling and feeling.


I heard of ppl leaving leads on while the dog is in the house for training purposes... It could happen then 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

TimberGSD2 said:


> I love my ASAT lead from eliteK9.
> 
> ASAT Waist Lead 36 L-Elite K-9



The multifunction police lead is great as well:

ASAT Police Lead 6 L-Elite K-9


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

martemchik said:


> Why would a lead get chewed? Dog should never have access to a lead unless its on them and the other end is in your hand. I've had a couple different length and thickness leather leads. 1/8 for training and 1 inch for walking. Never had a problem with chewing and I've heard they're more likely to chew a leather leash because its more natural smelling and feeling.


When Gabe was a little puppy, I expected all sorts of chewing behavior. On lead, off lead if he could get it...I'm holding him to a higher standard now and am ready to start getting nicer things.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sunflowers said:


> This is my favorite, and the one I reach for the most.
> Amazon.com: Leerburg Leather Dog Leash - Black - 6 Foot By 3/4 Inch - Handmade By the Amish: Pet Supplies


That's what I have too, although I ordered it directly from Leerburg, I didn't realize they sold them through Amazon too. I have one for each dog and use them 99% of the time. 

I have bright yellow biothane long lines that I use for training, and I have a short (4 ft?), thin, bright pink biothane leash that I use at flyball tournaments because it's easy to see on the ground. Several times I've walked out of the ring with Halo attached to her tug and completely forgotten to pick up my leash because I didn't see it on the ground where I tossed it! I still take her to and from tournaments with her black leather leash, but I use the pink one (matches her tug and flyball collar) while we're there.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I could never have just one lead 

I really love my 4ft leather leash for obedience and walking in high traffic areas, but its a bit beat up now after years of use. I plan on buying a thin 3' or 4' biothane lead next.
All Weather Biothane Dog Leash 3/8 - $10.00 : Dog Equipment, Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility

My favorite tracking line is a 1/2", 33' biothane from AllK9. 
All Weather Biothane Dog Tracking Line - $14.00 : Dog Equipment, Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility

My favorite leads for protection are a 10' and 15' tubular nylon lead made by a fellow competitor in the sport. I also get my tabs from her. I've seen them advertised online as well through AllK9 and a few other places.
1 Heavy Duty Tubular Nylon Line - $14.95 : Dog Equipment, Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My 3/8" x 8' black ASAT lead (really thin ASAT, a "barely there" leash). It can be used as a trial lead, training lead, walking lead, lead appropriate for UKC and SV style showing.

My second choice would be my 3/8" x 3' leather lead. This is only not my first choice because it is too short and slightly too think for conformation. I've used this lead to trial/title three different dogs. It's my "trial leash" (SchH, SDA, and on-leash Rally).

I don't like thick leashes or leashes with a ton of hardware and extra stuff.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My favorite lead is my beta biothane lead... It is really useful, versatile, comfortable to hold, I don't have to worry about it getting wet.... It's the best. 
The one I have is also made with a clasp inside the handle and rings along the length so I can use it at different length or hook it around my waist/shoulder.


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

My leather police lead is one of the best things I have ever bought for Kip. Nylon is hard on the hands. The leather is a godsend and I like the versatility of the police-style lead.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

My Euro Combo lead is my favorite. I can make it short, long, have an extra handle or go hands free. I've had it for 3-4 years now and it's been through a lot of dogs and has held up extremely well.

On Lead


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My plain old 6' biothane lead with a brass bolt snap.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

For schutzhund I could never have just one. BUT... if I have to choose.... my 1/4" buttery-soft leather, 36inch leash that I removed the stitching from the handle. (I hate the idea of having a loop that can catch feet when I let go and the dog is dragging it).


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

since I get mine custom made by an amish harness maker...I have tons of leather adn beata leads....for the narrow OB leads, I always want harness leather as it takes a lot lot longer to stretch - the latigo (amazon/leerburg) ones stretch and narrow out a lot quicker....

I have a wider plaited line of latigo about 10/12 foot long I had done by another harness maker - this is my favorite working line...it is long enough for most everything you train on the field...have to get some more of these made as everyone who gets their hands on it wants one!

Have lots of biothane/Beata - strong strong stuff - great for tie outs.....or wet muddy tracking or use as a drag lead (done without handles) because you just run it through a damp rag to clean it...

Width depends on the comfort in your hands...I like a 1/2 or 5/8 inch lead the best for everyday....I have the 1/4 inch, 4 foot obedience trial leads - flat and braided....and to do AKC I have a couple really fancy leads - a braided horsehair 4 foot lead and matching slip flat collar (that set me back $150!!!! but as a horseman, I was drooling rivers over it! LOL LOL) and a purple and black buffalo leather plaited 4 foot lead - but I save those for competition...

Lee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've had my Leerburg leashes for several years, and they haven't stretched or thinned at all, which is what I love about them. The prior ones that I bought at one of the pet supply places (Petco? PetSMart?) stretched a lot, they became discolored, and the hardware seized up from saltwater at the beach. None of that has happened with my Leerburg leashes. They're very thick, but flexible (once they soften up - they start out pretty stiff), and soft on the hands. I don't do a thing to them either, I've never used any kind of leather conditioner on them.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the photo looks like latigo...maybe it is not.....the thinner leather is, the more tendency to stretch as well....stirrup leathers take a few years to stretch, but they eventually do...same with cinch straps (which is why I am wary of latigo! once a strap stretches and breaks on you and the saddle falls off the horse!!!!) 

I tend to like harness leather from certain parts of the hide, I have had a couple that were wonderful....my favorite one was stolen off my tailgate at an AKC show....I didn't put it in the tack box, just left it beside my crate and some low life swiped it....I thought about it when I was in the ring and sure enough - gone....that one was as soft as a chamois too.... 

Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I love the Gripper products .

I have quite a collection -- handmade "mennonite" harness leather , french brass clips , in several widths . I prefer lighter thinner for more hand feel (communication) and less for the dog to as a weight or connection. 
Grippers - just seem to last and last , are washable, have good clips on them . However I do not like their collars at all !


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog is 11 months old. i think the days of
destroying collars and leash should be over.
i've never understood how a dog can destroy
a collar or leash when you're there with the dog.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> This is my favorite, and the one I reach for the most.
> Amazon.com: Leerburg Leather Dog Leash - Black - 6 Foot By 3/4 Inch - Handmade By the Amish: Pet Supplies


I 2nd this.... I just wish it had a heavier duty trigger clasp


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> your dog is 11 months old. i think the days of
> destroying collars and leash should be over.
> i've never understood how a dog can destroy
> a collar or leash when you're there with the dog.


 If you reread the first post, you'll see that's why I started this thread. 

He only has cheap nylon leads because I got those for his puppy days. 

Now we're ready to graduate to nicer things.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

quick agreement with a quality 6' leather lead. I do like the Amish leads on Leerburg.com. With use and care, they become very malleable.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The leash I use most often is a 4 foot 1/2 inch leather that I can clip over my shoulder. It has a smaller clasp but is perfect for obedience and is braided/knotted at each end. I lost it once and was lost without it!! So glad when it reappeared in the dregs of my training gear


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

7 feet biothane leash. I have 3 rings sewn in throughout the leash, so it can be worn as a wasit leash, or shortened to a number of lengths.

Fail that, 4' biothane leash with handle.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

lemonadeicedtea said:


> The multifunction police lead is great as well:
> 
> ASAT Police Lead 6 L-Elite K-9


I have TWO of these. LOVE them!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

read the 1st post again. my answer is the same.
a puppy, a 3 month old, 6 month old, 1 yr old,
Schutzhund trained, not trained, etc. how can they
destroy a leash or collar when you're there at the
other end of the leash? :crazy:



doggiedad said:


> your dog is 11 months old. i think the days of
> destroying collars and leash should be over.
> i've never understood how a dog can destroy
> a collar or leash when you're there with the dog.





Anitsisqua said:


> If you reread the first post, you'll see that's why I started this thread.
> 
> He only has cheap nylon leads because I got those for his puppy days.
> 
> Now we're ready to graduate to nicer things.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> read the 1st post again. my answer is the same.
> a puppy, a 3 month old, 6 month old, 1 yr old,
> Schutzhund trained, not trained, etc. how can they
> destroy a leash or collar when you're there at the
> other end of the leash? :crazy:


When my pup was younger, all it would take was me turning around for a second to pick up poop, some curiosity and one chomp to destroy a leash. :blush:


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I just reviewed biothane leashes in my blog. Just click on my signature if you're interested.

Puppy has chewed through a leash when accidentally left in her crate. But these are fairly chew resistant if they just get their mouths on it for a brief moment. Even chewed, the leash stays intact unless they really have a chance to work on it. 

They are also great for younger dogs because you can sanitize them completely, as they aren't as porous as leather or nylon. Many a times I've gotten a bit of poop, or mud on, and they just wipe right off with water and bleach.

Doggiedad, I think you're a great dog owner. But I'm not as great as you are, and there are many things out of my control. Sometimes when my mom plays with my dog, she leaves weird things in her crate. Last time, she left a leash on Pup, and also PUT another leash in her crate. This other time, she threw an exercise ball pump in. I'm thankful Puppy chews but doesn't swallow anything. I'm gone at work 13 hours a day, so I rely on my family to take care of Pup. I, and they, do their best. But there really are a lot of things out of my control.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

lemonadeicedtea said:


> The multifunction police lead is great as well:
> 
> ASAT Police Lead 6 L-Elite K-9


I love the ASAT also!


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

Capone22 said:


> I love the ASAT also!


The Elite K9 version is my favorite police lead that I've seen so far. I have a biothane Ultimate Leash but am not a fan of of the mismatched hardware, lack of a fixed center ring, etc.

Total convert to ASAT/biothane! Looks great, easy to maintain, etc. Makes me want to go shopping right now haha.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

What I REALLY want to know...is where Doggiedad is getting all of these magic puppies that aren't hard to raise and have never chewed anything up.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Also, I'm really surprised by the number of biothane lovers out there. I'm gonna have to look into that...


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I thought I'd hate biothane after having leather, but now I absolutely love it!


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> I thought I'd hate biothane after having leather, but now I absolutely love it!


Yeah, with everything from shoes to halters, I've always found leather to be better than synthetics...of course, that probably speaks more to the quality of the cheap synthetics that are put on the shelf for someone who wants to save a buck no matter what.

I'll have to give biothane a fair chance.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's the one I use









I really like it because of the multi grips and you can order any of their leashes in the length and width you want.
They also make great quick release collars as well.
Bold Lead Designs | Handcrafted leather dog leashes and service dog equipment

Although, I will need to try a biothane lead now!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Anitsisqua said:


> Yeah, with everything from shoes to halters, I've always found leather to be better than synthetics...of course, that probably speaks more to the quality of the cheap synthetics that are put on the shelf for someone who wants to save a buck no matter what.
> 
> I'll have to give biothane a fair chance.


I agree with leather for everything else. But just thinking about the gross things I touch when I go out with Puppy makes biothane and nylon my only choices that are easy to clean.


----------



## PXDesign (Oct 17, 2011)

Bear GSD -

Which size did you get? I'm planning on getting a Bold Lead leash soon (look to be high quality and I'd like to support a local CO company) and was considering the 6' 1/2 inch wide version.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

My trainer has a friend who makes leashes and collars and I love the 2.5 meter leash I got from her. It came with d-hooks on either end, a loop close to the collar for walking near traffic and I think 3 different metal loops to change the size (like an ultimate leash). All of Bopa dog style leashes and collars are hand made with a layer of nylon for strength and neoprene for softness on the hands. I'm gonna have to stock up on leashes from her before we pcs back to the states in a few years. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

PXDesign said:


> Bear GSD -
> 
> Which size did you get? I'm planning on getting a Bold Lead leash soon (look to be high quality and I'd like to support a local CO company) and was considering the 6' 1/2 inch wide version.


PXDesign, I bought a 5 ft lead that was 3/8" in width. I wanted something that was light in the hand since it was leather. I also didn't use it on my pup until he was about 6 months old because I wanted the lead to be very light when I was first training him to walk on lead. 
Katrina at Bold Lead was very helpful and the quality of their collars and leashes are superior, yet a little pricey, but supporting a local business that makes everything here in the USA was a bonus for me.

You don't have your puppy yet, right?


----------



## PXDesign (Oct 17, 2011)

Bear GSD said:


> PXDesign, I bought a 5 ft lead that was 3/8" in width. I wanted something that was light in the hand since it was leather. I also didn't use it on my pup until he was about 6 months old because I wanted the lead to be very light when I was first training him to walk on lead.
> Katrina at Bold Lead was very helpful and the quality of their collars and leashes are superior, yet a little pricey, but supporting a local business that makes everything here in the USA was a bonus for me.
> 
> You don't have your puppy yet, right?


Thanks Bear —

No, we don't have her yet (she was just born on 2/2!), but I'm getting everything lined up. I've actually found a couple of stores locally that carry the BLD and they do seem top-notch. We'll probably start out with a basic nylon collar and lead and use the BLD lead and collar (either the martingale or the QR collar) once she's a bit older.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I like lightweight, inexpensive nylon leashes for puppies. You can use it as a drag line around the house, to get them used to the feel of a leash, and also so you've got something to grab if you need to, like to rush them outside if they need to potty. And if they chew it, no harm done, unlike a more expensive leather leash.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I have a lot of dog leashes, mostly leather... it's a sickness I tell you. 

But, this is The one I always use, for training, walking and everything else. It's the perfect length for me. 


https://www.bridgeportequipment.com/ProductDetail.aspx?productId=138

I have the 36" Product #102B53R


----------



## NEPA57021 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have tons of leashes, from cotton to harness leather, latigo leather and a few others. Hands down my favorite leash is one I purchased from overdrive k9. It's has some kind of treatment that doesn't require you to grease it. The leash is super soft and all the edges are rounded off. I purchased the middle size and it seems to be the perfect length, not too short or long.

Soft Leather Leash 11mm Wide


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have all different lengths and materials. My favorite for a walk is my 6' leather leash. For a long line I had cotton but just got biothane and I love it. Have had nylon-not my favorite.


----------

